# Dry cough



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't have experience with that symptom....and for that reason alone I would feel worried. I would take your golden to the vet....it could be a virus, or it could be something caught in the throat. Can you take your Golden in to the vet? They could give her/him a good check.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

It could be kennel cough. Our boy Nygel had it a few months ago and he gagged a lot. We thought that he had something caught in his throat but it turned out to be kennel cough. The vet gave him some antibiotics and it cleared up within a week.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd get to the vet ASAP.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This sounds like kennel cough. Has he been boarded, or to a class with other dogs, or, even spent the day at daycare or the vets recently? There is a 7-10 day incubation period. Take him to the vet, he's likely prescribe antibiotics to prevent secondary infection (it is viral, but they are more prone to picking up other infections when they have kennel cough) and Robitussin to supress the cough and give the bronchia a chance to heal.


----------



## Trolle (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone. nope, he hasn't been to the vet but our other dog was at the vet for a day (got her spayed in the morning and took her home in the evening) and the coughing/hacking/gagging and vomiting actually started with her. so this kennel cough is contagious, huh?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

When Finn had kennel cough, I rushed him to the vet bc I thought some object was caught in his throat bc of the gagging. It sounded scary, but went away on its own without antibiotics.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> When Finn had kennel cough, I rushed him to the vet bc I thought some object was caught in his throat bc of the gagging. It sounded scary, but went away on its own without antibiotics.


 
The antibiotics are not for the kennel cough itself - it's viral, so antibiotics won't help - but to prevent secondary infection.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

one of the more common symptoms of kennel cough is gagging/wretching. Sure sounds like KC to me, it's worth a call to the vet, but honestly nothing to be too worried about.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> one of the more common symptoms of kennel cough is gagging/wretching. Sure sounds like KC to me, it's worth a call to the vet, but honestly nothing to be too worried about.


While this is true with most dogs who are overall in good health, dogs with compromised immune systems, young puppies and geriatrics, are at risk of developing pneumonia. This is why moderate to severe cases should be seen by a vet. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I absolutely agree, which is why I said it's worth a call to the vet. With the threat of dog influenza now, a lot of vets put even routine cases of kennel cough on antibiotics just to be on the safe side, even though antibiotics won't do anything for dog flu, either.





Pointgold said:


> While this is true with most dogs who are overall in good health, dogs with compromised immune systems, young puppies and geriatrics, are at risk of developing pneumonia. This is why moderate to severe cases should be seen by a vet. Better safe than sorry.


----------

